

Tin Hat Linux - gnosis
http://opensource.dyc.edu/tinhat

======
rubiquity
I almost fell out of my chair when I realized this was from D'Youville College
back where I group up. Interesting idea for a Linux distro although I'm not
immediately clear what a 100% in RAM OS is good for but that's probably just
my ignorance speaking and lack of wearing a Tin Hat. So I guess I take that
back, I do see what this is for, if you wear a Tin Hat.

